# Mahoning River Muskie??



## PJHarris30 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been fishing the mahoning river (downtown Youngstown area) and I've been catching absolutely everything except Muskie. All the guys who fish there consistently say you just throw anything and catch everything, but I think this is flawed. I'm fishing from shore, any tips on how to reel one in? 

PS I have seen 2 reeled in within 15 feet of me so I know they are there


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Magnum Rapala thrashing around on top of the water works


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

Big aggressive lures and swimbaits. And steel leaders. Musky aren't picky, though I haven't caught one in my neck of the woods on the mahoning. Got Pike, no musky.


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Mepps inline.black fury spinners, size.#3 #4 #5, fish around 2 hours before dark or early morning


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

If anyone gets one will you please post a pic I've been fishin the river up and down and pulled everything from pike to creek chubs but no muskie 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Reds Bait in N Lima had 2 or 3 picks on her cabinet of some MONSTERS that were caught 2 or 3 years ago, ,,, just ask her,,,, maybe they're still in the box.
I believe that they were caught below Lowellville bridge.


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you talking about the green bridge? If so I remember when I was about 7 so fifteen years ago a guy pulling out a pike almost as big as him down there

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mattmilla said:


> Are you talking about the green bridge? If so I remember when I was about 7 so fifteen years ago a guy pulling out a pike almost as big as him down there
> 
> 
> Ya matt,,,, down below the old wood'n dam, RR track/ W side, backwash.
> ...


----------

